# How does someone with social anxiety survive college? :( anyone else hate college?



## shybutterfly94 (Oct 23, 2012)

,


----------



## orangerum (Aug 23, 2013)

I hate college too. I never learnt to cope, i changed myself by putting myself into a shell. I am the quieter person in a group work thay doesnt interest me, stay low on my opinions. But maybe u should start analysing urself as to what u are good at and show that off to people. this is how u start letting that shyness go away. Start with something u r good at. Let people know that u are good at it. Ur group work may involve something u r good at? Drawing, organizing, collecting stuff? Start with that and take efforts to be good at it. Good luck. Cheers


----------



## brittsNAY (Aug 24, 2013)

My social anxiety isn't too severe since I can put it behind me enough to at least act like I'm not completely dreading meeting new people. I still hate forcing myself to socialize, though.

Personally, the only way I can get myself through it is to just change my way of thinking. I have to look at the situation differently. I just have to tell myself that the people around me probably want me to socialize with them. Still, I only feel comfortable talking to people if they initiate or I know them from high school or work. My biggest worry, though, is keeping up a conversation. I suck a chatting.

Don't drop out. You may be having a hard time now, but just remember that you're not necessarily there to meet new people. You're there the get an education for your future career. When your in a group setting, try not to look at it as a social situation, but as a way of helping you in class and with your grades. You don't have to be best friends with these people if you don't want, and if they think your weird, then their probably just stuck up.

But if you drop out, you'll just make the anxiety worse, trust me. I've always felt relieved once I've forced myself into a social situation and overcome it. Even if it was awkward, it's good to know I can do it. Hang in there, you'll make it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

brittsNAY said:


> My social anxiety isn't too severe since I can put it behind me enough to at least act like I'm not completely dreading meeting new people. I still hate forcing myself to socialize, though.
> 
> Personally, the only way I can get myself through it is to just change my way of thinking. I have to look at the situation differently. I just have to tell myself that the people around me probably want me to socialize with them. Still, I only feel comfortable talking to people if they initiate or I know them from high school or work. My biggest worry, though, is keeping up a conversation. I suck a chatting.
> 
> ...


Yeah true. Im not going to socialize just for the hell of it. Theres isnt much fun interacting with people. Ive met alot of aquaintances in college than in high school. Everyone is soo busy with studying and working I think its almost impossible to put effort to socializing. If I wasnt studying Id be wasting time.


----------



## meeeeeeeeowzaah009 (Aug 27, 2013)

I hope you're getting through everything okay! The little bit of face to face class experience I have in college, I could only survive just long enough for two days, and breaking up into groups was the worst part of it. I said maybe five words the entire class. I left for a few years and had to come back to it, only doing online classes.
The only thing I can really say is this--if you can bring yourself to get through it for the sake of your classes, by changing your thinking and proving to yourself that you can do it, to get that win, more power to you. 
But if you feel like the anxiety is just too much, you're still not getting past it and your classwork is suffering for it, or you're really suffering or making yourself sick for it, it's okay to stop and reconsider what you're doing and what you want, and get help if you need it.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

In my opinion, if you really cannot handle it and the anxiety is making your grades suffer, it's not worth pushing through to graduate with a bare minimum GPA - yes, you'll have a degree, but even those alone aren't completely useful. Networking is almost a pure necessity nowadays; internships will help you find a job much better than just a degree will. You really need to assess what you're doing. Make a list of distinct goals and a vague timeline (don't worry too much about strictly sticking to it, just make a plan). Anything unrelated to education/vocation, try and work on in the mean time if possible. Figure out whether a degree is what you really want and really need. Don't be ashamed if you drop out as long as you're doing so to better yourself. Look into different education options as well if you'd find them worthwhile (unless you're really jonesing for a specific degree to break into a specific field). You can't succeed if you're not in the right mindset, in my opinion.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Personally college was the best thing that happened to me and set me on the path to get more control over my SA, it is hell at first though don't get me wrong but it does get better especially once you find the subject you are good at.

Just focus on learning at first, all other things will come in time; of course you may have to endure bullying and various other problems but I know it helped me.
When I went in I was mentally cracked, socially way behind; the staff who knew me then can't believe I am the same person that walked the halls my first semester.

Some are going to miss me when I graduate this spring, but if you put effort into it and stick to it college can be thing that changes your life for the better.
Just don't fall in with the crazy crowd..they will bring you down.


----------

